# Rolleiflex Automat II resto



## minicoop1985 (Jan 30, 2014)

OK, so I've missed a few. Anyway, I thought I would post this one since it came out INCREDIBLY well. Thrilled with the transformation. It needed a new mirror (original looks like Swiss cheese), the shutter was slow, one of the feet was dented in (hence the lean), and the leather was... more concentrated dust than leather. Without further adieu, I give you the before: (sorry these photos suck-they weren't given much thought)




P1252938 by longm1985, on Flickr




P1252939 by longm1985, on Flickr




P1252945 by longm1985, on Flickr

And now, for the after:




P1303024 by longm1985, on Flickr




P1303022 by longm1985, on Flickr

Sure, I changed the leather to Griptac Gray vinyl from Cameraleather.com, but I wouldn't say this is blasphemy-it's a color common to Rollei stuff, so I figured I couldn't go wrong. So what do you guys think-did I pick the right color combo?


----------



## limr (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful! I really like the color combo.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks! Now to throw a roll through it...


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2014)

The metal looks like it was in good condition ... no corrosion.
How did you fix the feet ?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had to break the one off in order to do it.  That was a bit of an accident, as I applied a small amount of pressure and the little rivet thing used to hold it in broke at the top, leaving a nice stud to align it properly again. I used a washer to even out the surface on the bottom (even with the lip), then a cloth to protect the finish (even though it was already chipped) and a small hammer to gently massage it out. Then some JB Weld to hold the foot back on. It's on there better than it was when I accidentally knocked the foot off. The metal was all in great shape. I had no idea what kind of condition it was in because the person who listed it took the photo with the world's first digital potato rated at 4 pixels, but I knew the shutter opened and didn't go off when cocking, so I got lucky, really. I paint about as well as a chimpanzee being given electric shock therapy, so this is the kind of camera I dream about finding.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmm, so the JB held good enough that you can't rip it off ? I haven't tried JB on external components yet.

Ah, Griptac, I put that on #%&*! on everything ... OK, just on my Autocord. It does improve grip.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 30, 2014)

It does! I think it only really works because the stud's still there and it could form around it. I used the living daylights out of that stuff on my last car. In fact, the car was probably mostly made of JB Weld, rust, and a supercharger. 

This Griptac stuff might be going on... probably everything I re-cover. This stuff's great. Morgan does a great job. Not an absolutely perfect fit, but my god is it close. X-Acto knives are quite handy instruments.


----------



## compur (Jan 30, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## Tiller (Jan 30, 2014)

I think you need to send it to me for further inspection.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice restore Coop! Fine job.
I sold a Rollei this past summer that sat in my closet for years. Mine had a CZ Tessar taking lens and a functioning meter that appeared actuate. The darn thing fetched over $600.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, guys! I appreciate it.

Rick, I paid well less than $100 for it, and all said and done, have probably $120 in it besides the hours of work I put in. I'm gonna put a roll through it and see what happens. This one's got a Schneider Xenar on it, so I imagine it's gonna be pretty impressive.

Tiller, I'm more than happy to send it to you. There's a catch though...


----------



## Tiller (Jan 30, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Tiller, I'm more than happy to send it to you. There's a catch though...



Say no more. The bacon is on the table waiting for you!

But I'm not sending any more nudes!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 30, 2014)

Who needs nudes when there's bacon?


----------



## Annaa (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahhh, such a beautiful camera. And super impressive restoration! Love the colors.


----------

